# Tien spring owners -- Camber question..



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

How bad is the camber effected. tien told me in an email, that the camber will remain the same.. has anyone here experienced anything.. how is the camber after the drop.. and using new bumpstops..


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Whats the front drop on those? About 2"? In a B14 with a 2" drop you probably will have 2-3 degrees of negative camber. Have you got an alignment yet? The shop will tell you what it is after the drop. You need to get an alignment anyways or you will eat up tires like mad becuase dropping your car also affects toe. Out of spec toe will really destroy tires.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

oh.. damn, i guess ill be waiting a bit, til i get it done.. but still never the less.. owners, does the drop effect camber?..


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I guess I should have been more clear. Yes, it will affect camber.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yes it effects the camber. my sportlines altered camber too. luckily the camber wear wasnt that bad until the rest of the tread was gone as well.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

The camber will change... how much?... who knows, you will have to have it checked. Remember that camber can affect tire wear... if excessive in either direction.



holy200sx said:


> *How bad is the camber effected. tien told me in an email, that the camber will remain the same.. has anyone here experienced anything.. how is the camber after the drop.. and using new bumpstops.. *


----------

